
Jewish Genius - nreece
https://www.commentarymagazine.com/viewarticle.cfm/jewish-genius-10855?page=all
======
jacquesm
Just as being Jewish does not make you inferior to other people it also
doesn't make you superior.

I don't feel very comfortable reading this article, I could easily imagine
some party arguing the opposite.

Sure there are lots of jewish people that have accomplished lots, but then
again there are also plenty of failures. Being jewish does not mean that you
are more predisposed to being 'genius' material.

Work ethic and connections have as much or more to do with your
accomplishments than your genes do. If your brain is halfway decent and you
work hard you have a fair shot at thhe pot, being a little smarter may help
(or it may hurt!), but it does not compute that being jewish is a factor.

